# Navigating the minefield that is skills assessment



## manic mum (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi All

I am hoping someone may be able to share any experiences or offer suggestions around skills assessment for Welfare work type roles.

I am looking to move to Queensland area and have 2 dependent children.

I have 20 plus years experience working with children and families with the majority of my work over recent years being at managerial level. Unfortunately most roles in Australia seem to want a bachelors degree which i don't have. I have a NVQ Level 4 Care and Management qualification which I achieved in 2003. Age wise I am 43 so now don't have time to complete a degree course at Bachelors level and be able to apply for a work visa in time before I am 45 years old.

Looking at available roles in Australia my most recent roles would fit a Welfare Centre Manager however I don't have a degree so would not meet assessment requirements and I then looked to Welfare Worker but ACWA who undertake skills assessments confirmed my NVQ Level 4 would not meet the overseas qualification requirements. It also looks like for a Community Worker role the overseas qualification that is recognised is a degree so I can't apply for this either. There is a Youth Worker post but not sure I would meet the specialism requirement for this I have emailed ACWA to ask if they may be able to clarify what this means exactly so i can see if my work experiences fit this.

VETASSESS undertake the assessment for a Family Support Worker which I have previously undertaken this role but left the post in 2010 and since then have managed teams providing family support so my contact with families has not been at the same level.

I am at a loss as to what to try next. Even if I could secure sponsorship via an employer I need to be able to evidence I meet skills assessment requirements.

VETASSESS offer consultation service which they charge $220 for. Has anyone used this service and what was their experience like? I would appreciate any suggestions/ information anyone can offer.

Thanks in advance


----------

